

An Open Letter to Facebook's Founder from Professor Davidoff (a lesson on deal terms) - nickb
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/30/a-letter-to-facebooks-founder/index.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
wumi
"Facebook raised money in three rounds, seed money in 2003 and traditional
venture capital rounds in 2005 and 2006"

Not to make a big deal about a typo, but Fbook launched 2/04 and got funding
later that year from Peter Thiel.

------
aston
Less like an actual "open letter," and more like a "here's a little lesson on
uncommonly performed business maneuvers." The tone is kind of
patronizing/offputting.

~~~
talboito
Lurid and uninformed as well.

This is pure speculation with the some definition of terms.

